# Smascherare Xorg7 package.keywords package.unmask

## Apetrini

Nella speranza che sia utile a qualcuno posto sul forum i file package.keywords e package.unmask (le parti relative a Xorg ovvimente)...

Siccome ci ho messo una vita a smascherare TUTTI(alla faccia del modulare) quei pacchetti, penso che qualcuno potrebbe trovare comodo avare gia la lista dei file.

package.keywords

```

=x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.1 ~x86

=x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2 ~x86

=x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2 ~x86

=x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-misc/xkbdata-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  ~x86

=x11-libs/libdrm-2.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3 ~x86

=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2 ~x86

=x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0 ~x86

=media-libs/mesa-6.4.1-r1 ~x86

=x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXres-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/glproto-1.4.3 ~x86

=media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.1 ~x86

=media-fonts/font-util-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0 ~x86

=media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2 ~x86

=x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-apps/rgb-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3 ~x86

=x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2 ~x86

=x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXfont-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.1 ~x86

=media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  ~x86

=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.0.2 ~x86

=x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.4.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXft-2.1.8.2 ~x86

=x11-apps/xclock-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-wm/twm-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-apps/xinit-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXfixes-3.0.1.2 ~x86

=x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.0.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.5.2 ~x86

=x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.0 ~x86

=media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.0.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-apps/xhost-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.2.2 ~x86

=app-doc/xorg-docs-1.0.1 ~x86

=media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1 ~x86

=media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.1 ~x86

=media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/compositeproto-0.2.2 ~x86

=x11-proto/fixesproto-3.0.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXfixes-3.0.1.1 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.2.2.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2 ~x86

=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2 ~x86

=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.3 ~x86

=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.1 ~x86

=x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1 ~x86

=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20 ~x86

=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2 ~x86

=x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2 ~x86

=x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0 ~x86

=x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1 ~x86

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0 ~x86

```

package.unmask:

```

=x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1

=x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.1

=x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2

=x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2

=x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.1

=x11-misc/xkbdata-1.0.1

=x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1 

=x11-libs/libdrm-2.0

=x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0

=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0

=x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3

=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

=x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0

=media-libs/mesa-6.4.1-r1

=x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2

=x11-libs/libXres-1.0.0

=x11-proto/glproto-1.4.3

=media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0

=x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.1

=media-fonts/font-util-1.0.0

=x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0

=media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

=x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2

=x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1

=x11-apps/rgb-1.0.0

=x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.1

=x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

=x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1

=x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

=x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2

=x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

=x11-libs/libXfont-1.0.0

=x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2

=x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.0

=x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2

=x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.0

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.1

=media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.0

=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2 

=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1

=x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2

=x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.0.2

=x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.1

=x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.4.2 

=x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.1

=x11-libs/libXft-2.1.8.2

=x11-apps/xclock-1.0.1

=x11-wm/twm-1.0.1

=x11-apps/xinit-1.0.1

=x11-libs/libXfixes-3.0.1.2

=x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2

=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.0.2

=x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.5.2

=x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.0

=media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2

=x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.0

=x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.0.2

=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1

=x11-apps/xhost-1.0.0

=x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3

=x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.2.2

=app-doc/xorg-docs-1.0.1

=media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1

=media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0

=x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.1

=x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1

=x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.1

=media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0

=x11-proto/compositeproto-0.2.2

=x11-proto/fixesproto-3.0.2

=x11-libs/libXfixes-3.0.1.1

=x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.2.2.2

=x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.1

=x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.1

=x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0

=x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0

=x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0

=x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0

=x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0

=x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0

=x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

=x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0

=x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0

=x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2

=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.3

=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.1

=x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1

=x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2

=x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0

=x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1 

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0

```

Sicuramente a qualcuno mancheranno altri file, ma comunque la maggior parte sono qui. W il copia/incolla.

P.s nei pacchetti dove era possibile scegliere tra piu versioni ho sempre scelto l'ultima.

P.P.s. Ovvimanete tutto a vostro rischio e pericolo!!

EDIT: ecco ho fatto la cazzata. Volevo postare sul forum inerente a gentoo e non sul forum di discussione. Se qualcuno me lo puo spostare sarebbe ottimo. Scusate...

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## Wise

Ciao,

Ma hai fatto tutto a mano?

io ho usato forcekeymask ha fattp tutto lui...

l'unico difetto e che il link del topic non mi funzionava.. e quindi c'ho messo più tempo

a sacricare lo script che a smascherare tutto   :Smile: 

per la cronaca l'ho scaricaricato dal sito di xchris..

esattamente da  qui 

Satuti e buone feste!

----------

## Apetrini

A mano a mano prorpio no, ma quasi....

Ora però che mi hai ricordato che c'è questo tool vivo meglio....

Grazie...

----------

## Luca89

Io ho aggiornato proprio ora, tutto ok, forcekeymask mi ha smascherato tutto correttamente.

----------

## matttions

Oppure basta guardare il file in 

```
/usr/portage/profile/package.mask
```

e cercare il pacchetto che si vuole smascherare.

Tutte le dipendenza sono scritte lì  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Oppure basta guardare il file in 
> 
> ```
> /usr/portage/profile/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

```
/profiles
```

 *matttions wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e cercare il pacchetto che si vuole smascherare.
> 
> Tutte le dipendenza sono scritte lì 

 

tutte?

----------

## matttions

per xorg io le ho trovate tutte

meno una

per gnome 2.12 

tutte meno 2 

 :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Oppure basta guardare il file in 
> 
> ```
> /usr/portage/profile/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

più che altro sono tutti i pacchetti mascerati  :Wink: 

----------

## mukele

lo so che è un eresia per i gentooisti puri ma con kuroo fa tutto da solo - basta rispondere si ad ogni messaggio di richiesta di smascheramento

----------

## tomasino

Qualcuno sta usando i driver r300 con xorg-7.0? Io li ho sempre usati con xorg-6.[89], ma non riesco più a farli caricare dopo essere passato agli ebuild della 7.

----------

## otaku

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sta usando i driver r300 con xorg-7.0? Io li ho sempre usati con xorg-6.[89], ma non riesco più a farli caricare dopo essere passato agli ebuild della 7.

 

li hai installati?  :Wink: 

ho sclerato un sacco anche io prima di capire che andava emerso driver per driver  :Razz: 

----------

## Luca89

 *otaku wrote:*   

> li hai installati? 
> 
> ho sclerato un sacco anche io prima di capire che andava emerso driver per driver 

 

Quoto, consiglio di dare un'occhiata alla categoria x11-drivers.  :Wink: 

----------

## tomasino

Io ho installato x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati con USE="dri" ma penso che mi abiliti soltato il fallback a Mesa indirect. In precedenza ho sempre usato i driver 3D dal cvs di mesa, ora ho tentato di inserire r300_dri.so in tutte le possibili cartelle, ma continuo ad avere rendering indiretto. Di fatto anche eselect opengl penso che non funzioni con i nuovi ebuild.

----------

## Naspe

Ciao a tutti.

Scusate se riesumo questo post ma ho un problemino con forcekeymask

Ho dato il comando 

```
forcekeymask -fm =x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1
```

Smaschera x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 ma poi va in loop e scrive all'infinito 

```
* media-fonts/font-adobe [KEYWORD]
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

prova a smascherare il singolo pacchetto manualmente. probabilmente l'output ha quancosa che manda in palla lo script. 

poi rilancia senza problemi lo script come hai fatto prima.

----------

## Naspe

Apposto grazie.

La cartella media-fonts/font-adobe non esisteva. C'erano font-adobe-100dpi, font-adobe-75dpi ecc ecc... Li ho messi a mano e lo script ha continuato.

Grazie mille

----------

## f0llia

Ho messo la lista nei due file.. ma se cerco di emergere xorg mi vuol emerge sempre la ver 6.8 ..

come mai ?

----------

## Luca89

Prova a leggere un po qui

----------

## f0llia

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Io ho installato x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati con USE="dri" ma penso che mi abiliti soltato il fallback a Mesa indirect. In precedenza ho sempre usato i driver 3D dal cvs di mesa, ora ho tentato di inserire r300_dri.so in tutte le possibili cartelle, ma continuo ad avere rendering indiretto. Di fatto anche eselect opengl penso che non funzioni con i nuovi ebuild.

 

Ma per utilizzare il 3d con xorg 7 oltre agli ati-drivers vanno emersi anche i  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3  con USE dri abilitata ?

----------

## skakz

io ho questo in ~/.bash_profile

 *Quote:*   

> function fixmask { perl -e"$/=\"\\n\\n\";/${1}/&&print while<>" /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask ; }

 

si usa semplicemnte con

```
fixmask pachetto_da_smascherare
```

----------

